# Homemade Spike Harrow



## Russ Toole (Aug 18, 2014)

After picking up ideas from others off the web, I made a spike harrow that turned out better than I could have imagined.  I call it the DragMaster 2000.

I already had a small John Deere garden cart from lowes/home depot.  It wasn't getting much use so I just removed the dump cart and used the hitch and wheel assembly on the new harrow.  I can remove 8 bolts and attach it back to the dump cart if needed.

I found two pieces 1/4" angle iron 60" long and welded railroad spikes them.  The amount of spike protruding from the angle to dig into the ground is 2.75" long.  I staggered the rear row so the spikes are offset from the front row, so basically every 2" the ground will hit a spike.

I added on some additional 1/8" angle iron for side support for the tongue of the trailer.  That part is welded to the harrow but bolted to the tongue so I can remove the tongue when I want to use the dump cart.

It was built in 1 day and we tested it out yesterday.  On hard sundried weeded ground, it pulled weeds out and lightly scratched the surface.  After a heavy rain, I think if would do much better.

On ground that was not hard packed, it worked great.  It pulled up large boulders and crushed dirt clods into small pieces and ripped the earth up good ready for seeding.  I am able to turn around in about a 15' radius.  I found that I can back this up with the spikes down, which helped me turn around also.  I was surprised that no spikes were bent, and it was ripping some big rocks out of the ground.

I haven't weighed it yet, but it is pretty heavy.  Estimating close to 100 lbs.  The 1/4" angle is very heavy.  I will weight it soon.

I will try again on the weeded plots after a heavy rain.  Best part, the only thing I had a buy to make this was a couple cartons of welding rods.  I will show some more plot pics after using it again.


----------



## dick7.62 (Aug 18, 2014)

Looks good.  Also looks like it does a pretty good job.
I built one about 35 years ago.  I had an antique one but wore it out.  So I built one similar to the antique one with adjustable angle spikes.  I pulled it with PU trucks and a work van.  None of us had ATVs back then.  It got me by until I bought a tractor.  Of course a tractor-harrow does a better job but this is much better than nothing.


----------



## mattech (Aug 18, 2014)

Nery nice, on a side note, how do you like the cage on the back rack. I have been looking at them pretty hard on eBay for my rancher. They make them with a tailgate also.


----------



## Russ Toole (Aug 18, 2014)

mattech said:


> Nery nice, on a side note, how do you like the cage on the back rack. I have been looking at them pretty hard on eBay for my rancher. They make them with a tailgate also.



I have had the rear rack on the atv for 8-9 yrs and use it a lot.  Great for chainsaws, gas, even put a buck in it.  It gets in the way when you need to reach under to unhitch something, but well worth it.


----------



## stuntmedic (Aug 18, 2014)

Sorry wrong thread


----------



## bubbafowler (Aug 18, 2014)

where did you get the rail road spikes?


----------



## Russ Toole (Aug 18, 2014)

Railroad company gave the easement back to my grandparents years ago when they abandoned a section of track.  Finally found a use for the spikes.


----------



## bubbafowler (Aug 18, 2014)

Have anymore to sell??  I would love to do something very similar but it is illegal to get them from the railroad tracks.


----------



## mattech (Aug 18, 2014)

Russ Toole said:


> I have had the rear rack on the atv for 8-9 yrs and use it a lot.  Great for chainsaws, gas, even put a buck in it.  It gets in the way when you need to reach under to unhitch something, but well worth it.



thanks for the info.


----------



## Canuck5 (Aug 19, 2014)

Ingenuity!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 19, 2014)

Not Railroad spikes ... but ...

Agri Supply sells harrow spikes ....

http://www.agrisupply.com/full-diamond-harrow-teeth/p/26607/&sid=&eid=/


----------



## dick7.62 (Aug 19, 2014)

I made my spikes out of 3/4 round rod.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Aug 19, 2014)

go to your local john Deere dealer and ask if they have any old cotton spindle spikes. They are sharper pointed and would probably work just as well.


----------



## j_seph (Aug 19, 2014)

Looks like PCHC


----------



## elfiii (Aug 19, 2014)

Excellent redneck engineering. Looks like it gets the job done and that's all that counts!


----------

